# XML gegen Schemaprüfen



## evil_one (28. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir mit JAXB aus einen Schema ein paar Klassen generiert.
Ich kann mir mit diesen Klassen jetzt auch XML Dateien erzeugen.

Nun meine Frage. 
Kann man mit JAXB auch eine Schemaprüfung vornehmen?
Prüfen ob alle Pflichtfelder vorhanden sind und gefüllt sind.

Freue mich auf eure antworten.


----------



## evil_one (2. Jul 2007)

Hm hat keiner eine Ahnung wie ich sowas umsetzte oder ist die Frage zu trivial?


----------



## Zed (2. Jul 2007)

Mit dem Quellcode hier kannst du eine Validierung vornehmen. 


```
private boolean validateXMLwithXSD(String file){
		SAXReader reader = new SAXReader(true);
		try {
			reader.setFeature("http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/schema", true);
			reader.read(file);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			ex=e;
			return false;
		}		
		return true;
	}
```

Wenn was nicht stimmt wirft der SAX ne Exception.


----------

